# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Angular >  گرفتن اطلاعات پرداخت از درگاه

## MAHDIhp_devsq

با سلام
همون طور که میدونی برای خرید از فروشگاه از درگاهی بانکی مثل شاپرک یا فن آوا استفاده میشه.
بعداز موفقیت آمیز بودن پرداخت اون درگاه اطلاعاتی را به صفحه ای که از قبل مشخص کرده اید ارسال (Post Data) میکنه
حالا سوال من این که چطور میشه این اطلاعات را در انگولار دریافت کرد
چون سایت فروشگاهی من با انگولار نوشته شده و نمی دونم چطور این اطلاعات را که پست شده Post دریافت کنم.
اصلاحا این اطلاعات پست میشه به صفحه شما...
در ضمن در نگولار برای دریافت اطلاعات میشه از کلاس ActivatedRoute استفاده کرد مثلا یا باید بصورت گوئری پارامز دریافت کرد و...
ولی نتونستم چیزی از اطلاعات را دریافت کنم.
نسخه انگولار پروژم 10 می باشد.

----------


## bomb23

شما باید در لایه پروژه backendتون این مورد رو انجام بدید. در واقع باید یه api از نوع post بنویسید و در تنظیمات callback درگاه این api رو ست کنید. در این حالت بانک به api شما میاد و شما اونجا کارهای مربوط به verify رو انجام میدید و نهایتا از اونجا به فرم angularتون ریدایرکت می کنید.

----------

